# Bluetooth, IPOD, Factory Navigation & Compatibility Questions



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

The following was just sent to me regarding my special order '05 330i & 330CiC.

1. Satellite Radio cannot be installed on vehicles with factory Navigation option 609.

2. IPod Adapter is not compatible with Navigation. Why?!

3. Bluetooth is not compatible with BMW Assist. Why?!

4. Bluetooth is not available with the 330Cic. Why?!

5. Bluetooth MSRP for 330i is $1008, invoice is $707 (both including dealer installation).

Please let me know if you still want the navigation for both vehicles. And forego the IPod and satellite radio.

Since almost EVERYONE on Bimmerfest seems to know more than almost *ANY * dealer or salesman, 
I'd like to know: *IS THIS TRUE?!* And if so, what do you recommend?! 
​


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

VEGANSAM said:


> The following was just sent to me regarding my special order '05 330i & 330CiC.
> 
> 1. Satellite Radio cannot be installed on vehicles with factory Navigation option 609.
> 
> ...


Every one of these questions can be answered, the extent anyone here knows, by a quick search of the 3er and audio forums.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

VEGANSAM said:


> The following was just sent to me regarding my special order '05 330i & 330CiC.
> 
> 1. Satellite Radio cannot be installed on vehicles with factory Navigation option 609.
> 
> ...


 Check out this post, now made into a sticky, it answers many of your questions.

BT is an easy DIY install. Parts are under $500 at Circle BMW. I did it myself and helped TLudwig with his. Plan on spending a couple of hours to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Sam, 

We spoke on the phone yesterday regarding iPod integration options for both of your vehicles.

Let me know if I can be of any additional assistance.


----------

